# Fight Quest Kyokushinkai Karate Tonight!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2008)

Fight Quest Kyokushinkai Karate Tonight at 10 pm!  Should be some beating's handed out.  All on the Discovery Channel!

http://dsc.discovery.com/video/?pla...258627&lineupId=1373325751&titleId=1370859129


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Brian.  I was wondering what style of Karate they were doing.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2008)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Thanks Brian. I was wondering what style of Karate they were doing.


 
Should be some really tough working out on tonight's show!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2008)

Look at the Peace Love and Smashing Video Clip on their site.  Looks to be a good show tonight.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well lets hope they show the real stuff.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Well lets hope they show the real stuff.


 
So far with FightQuest they have had alot of contact.  That is one of the upsides of this show over The Human Weapon.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Well lets hope they show the real stuff.


They better!  I think I still have bruises from my days in Kyokushin!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2008)

SFC JeffJ said:


> They better! I think I still have bruises from my days in Kyokushin!


 
Yeah they are a tough lot that is for sure.


----------



## Bobby135 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just got through watching the show.  These guys take beatings.  The karate on Human Weapon and the Kumite was nothing like that.  I was very impressed.  Now I am watching the Kali episode and the one that is studying Modern Arnis and he gets a good one on the leg.  

Now that Martial Arts are getting more popular due to the UFC and other MMA clubs it is nice to show the plethora of Martial Arts out there.  Maybe im just a geek, but i think the more that the general public knows about Martial Arts the better.  

Bobby


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 11, 2008)

We're watching SurvivorMan waiting for FightQuest to start. Talk about bated breath...


----------



## Obliquity (Jan 12, 2008)

Great show! Those guys took a beating!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 12, 2008)

Obliquity said:


> Great show! Those guys took a beating!



Hell yeah they did! It's nice to see some hosts that aren't afraid to really mix it up.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm enjoying this show quite a bit!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 12, 2008)

Just caught the Kyokushin episode.

Very impressed. Hosts, training, fights, in each and every aspect ALL far and away vastly superior to Human Weapon.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm gonna have to wait for it to turn up on line, I don't have cable.


----------



## buldog (Jan 12, 2008)

Great episode!  They really took a beating this time.  I have to hand it to the hosts, they are some real tough guys.  Both absorbed some real hard shots and took the pain without complaint.  Doug's knee was messed up before the last fight but he went in anyway.  That style is not for those afraid of pain!  This show has been much better than Human Weapon so far.  I hope it continues.


----------



## Martin h (Jan 13, 2008)

Good episode, but the kyokushin fighters in the end fight held back almost as much as the kyokushin fighter in the human weapon episode.
They downed the show hosts a few times temporarily, but it was more like accidents and not intentional.

Sure they pulled up the heat a little bit, but they didnt go in to end the fight like if it had been a real knockdown karate fight.
Like how they mysteriously didnt lowkick the host with the beat-up leg at all.

It was more like hard but friendly sparring.

I can see why they would not want to KO the guests, but they could atlest show a real fight between serious kyokushin guys doing their best to put out the lights of their opponent. just to show how it is done.


----------



## chinto (Feb 1, 2008)

Martin h said:


> Good episode, but the kyokushin fighters in the end fight held back almost as much as the kyokushin fighter in the human weapon episode.
> They downed the show hosts a few times temporarily, but it was more like accidents and not intentional.
> 
> Sure they pulled up the heat a little bit, but they didnt go in to end the fight like if it had been a real knockdown karate fight.
> ...



ya, but i didnt see any technique ... just pound each other in the chest and belly and ribs.... and maybe a kick to the head once in a while... sorry was not impressed with it.


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 2, 2008)

These guys all trained very hard! I was really impressed.
I have a question for you karateka though.... TKD often gets a bad rap because we allow kicks to the head but no hand techniques.  But in Fight Quest they laid down the same rules.  Is this the standard, or did they just do this for the episode?


----------



## Shotokan (Feb 4, 2008)

Martin h said:


> I can see why they would not want to KO the guests, but they could atlest show a real fight between serious kyokushin guys doing their best to put out the lights of their opponent. just to show how it is done.



That's been my problem with shows like this one and the Human Weapon.  If these two guys are fighting the "best" fighters in a Martial Art, don't you think the hosts of show would get pounded.  They say that both of those guys have fighting experience but they spend five days with a Martial Arts master and then suddenly become good enough to fight the best in that art?


----------



## Martin h (Feb 21, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> These guys all trained very hard! I was really impressed.
> I have a question for you karateka though.... TKD often gets a bad rap because we allow kicks to the head but no hand techniques.  But in Fight Quest they laid down the same rules.  Is this the standard, or did they just do this for the episode?



Kyokushin (and its realtives -ashihara, enshin, sediokaikan etc etc) do generally not allow punches to the face (there are exceptions), and does indeed get some bad rap for it. That is the price for refusing to abandon bareknuckle. The difference (apart for the technical differences) from tkd is in the lack of body armor, the use of sweeps, lowkicks, knees, elbows and punches (the last two below the neck only) -and that you have to physically knock someone down to score a point (it is not enough to just hit).


----------



## Martin h (Feb 21, 2008)

chinto said:


> ya, but i didnt see any technique ... just pound each other in the chest and belly and ribs.... and maybe a kick to the head once in a while... sorry was not impressed with it.



The technique was there, you just could not spot it. Full contact fighting is never as "clean" looking as point fighting.


----------



## TimoS (Feb 21, 2008)

I've watched a few episodes of Fight Quest and while I don't doubt that the hosts take a lot more beating than in the Human Weapon, one thing that's been bothering me is the amount of injuries those guys receive. Like I said, I don't doubt that they get injuries, but are they really as severe as they make them to be? For example in the Pencak Silat episode, the other host said that because of the injury he can barely walk, yet he didn't seem to have much trouble with the leg during the fight. How do others see it? Are they exaggerating in your opinion?


----------

